# Shaq's 'Wish'? To Be A Mav



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

> Shaquille O’Neal didn’t just stay an extra day in Dallas because, as he claims, he wanted to visit the Grassy Knoll. We’re told the Suns legendary center also stayed behind because he thinks all the grass in Dallas might be greener – and that he is angling with Mavs owner Mark Cuban for an offseason trade to Big D.
> 
> This storyline is just now revving up again thanks to Shaq’s weekend on the town, during which he repeatedly told friends about the Mavs being on his wish list. We’ve already chronicled his Saturday night pregame party at Dolce Vendetta where he stayed until 1 a.m. before the ensuing afternoon tipoff, but that was a paid-appearance thing. On Sunday, according to sources, he was at it again, reveling/mourning until 4 a.m. with virtually the entire Suns team (we're told that includes everyone from Steve Nash on up) at another Dallas nightclub.
> 
> ...


http://www.dallasbasketball.com/fullColumn.php?id=1496


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

> Dirk, Shaq, Kidd, Josh and Jet


:drool2:


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

wow, a fully healthy Mavs team with Shaq would be awesome to watch


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

We don't need Shaq, we need a defensive presence and Shaq has become lazy on that end. He doesn't put much effort in guarding the pick and roll or protecting the rim, do you really want to pair him with Dirk ? Plus he is turning on everyone once the team is not a contender anymore. I'm not a big fan of this idea.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

croco said:


> We don't need Shaq, we need a defensive presence and Shaq has become lazy on that end. He doesn't put much effort in guarding the pick and roll or protecting the rim, do you really want to pair him with Dirk ? Plus he is turning on everyone once the team is not a contender anymore. I'm not a big fan of this idea.


agreed, snaq is only happy when hes on a contender.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Even if we can get him for Dampier/Stack?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

t1no said:


> Even if we can get him for Dampier/Stack?


I would rather get a true difference maker on defense.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

croco said:


> I would rather get a true difference maker on defense.


And how many elite defenders is there in the league that can be a difference maker? 4? maybe 5? We both know that's not going to happen croco.
We are never going to be a good defensive team with Dirk.


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

You guys would be dominate..Shaq/Dirk/Howard/Terry/Kidd....BAREA!!!:lol:


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

If you can get him cheap then why not? He is obviously better than any center on your roster and the 3rd best center in the nba imo.


----------

